# [BDL] Ron Artest thinks he's not as good as Trevor Ariza



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> We all know Ron Artest is a crazy guy. That's probably what it'll say on his tombstone that's sure to be located in Queensbridge and made from some precious metal. Just a typical tombstone, really.
> 
> We also know that his skill set (shooting a lot, bumping guys, shooting) isn't quite as suited to the Lakers as that of the guy he replaced, Trevor Ariza. Ariza preferred to fill in the gaps for the Lakers, rather than asserting himself wherever he saw fit, even if it's not necessary.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Ron-Artest-thinks-he-s-not-as-good-as-Trevor-Ari?urn=nba,229998


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ha, typical Artest


----------

